# upgrading to 11.1-RELEASE and subsequent hang on boot @ mpr0



## sawdustdood (Jul 30, 2017)

I noticed that the mpr driver was updated in the 11.1-RELEASE (The mpr(4) driver has been updated to support tri-mode (SAS/SATA/PCIe) Broadcom® storage adapters. [r319435]).  After performing the initial freebsd-upgrade install and reboot, one of my hosts now hangs, apparently at the loading of the mpr driver/firmware.  I have subsequently backed-out the upgrade, but am curious how to best troubleshoot this if I am right about it being the mpr driver.  This is the portion of boot (from 11.0-RELEASE-p9) I essentially hang at in 11.1-RELEASE:


```
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: mpr0: <Avago Technologies (LSI) SAS3008> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xfa340000-0xfa34ffff,0xfa300000-0xfa33ffff irq 42 at device 0.0 on pci8
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: mpr0: IOCFacts  :
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: MsgVersion: 0x205
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: HeaderVersion: 0x2a00
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: IOCNumber: 0
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: IOCExceptions: 0x0
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: MaxChainDepth: 128
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: NumberOfPorts: 1
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: RequestCredit: 10240
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: ProductID: 0x2221
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: IOCRequestFrameSize: 32
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: MaxInitiators: 32
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: MaxTargets: 1024
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: MaxSasExpanders: 42
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: MaxEnclosures: 43
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: HighPriorityCredit: 128
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: MaxReplyDescriptorPostQueueDepth: 65504
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: ReplyFrameSize: 32
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: MaxVolumes: 0
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: MaxDevHandle: 1106
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: MaxPersistentEntries: 128
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: mpr0: Firmware: 12.00.00.00, Driver: 13.01.00.00-fbsd
Jul 26 16:07:30 monstro kernel: mpr0: IOCCapabilities: 7a85c<ScsiTaskFull,DiagTrace,SnapBuf,EEDP,TransRetry,EventReplay,MSIXIndex,HostDisc>
```
In the 11.1 boot, I basically get the following message at this point and then no further:

Jul 26 15:12:27 monstro kernel: mpr0: 

and then hang...

Was almost thinking of putting the old driver back and rebuilding the kernel, but that's not really solving any problems.  Any input is appreciated.

Thanks,
T


----------



## sawdustdood (Jul 30, 2017)

Silly me... going about fixing my problems....  seems firmware 12 worked with driver 13 in 11.0.  In 11.1, driver moved to 15, which clearly didn't like firmware 12.  I flashed firmware 15 and all is well.


----------

